
"What if every news site in the country erected a paywall on the same day?" - barredo
http://www.niemanlab.org/2011/04/call-it-the-new-iron-curtain-slovak-media-erect-a-nationwide-paywall/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+NiemanJournalismLab+%28Nieman+Journalism+Lab%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
bediger
I live in the USA. I'd really like to see this tried.

First, if it were _anything_ other than "The Internet", this would almost
certainly be considered a price-fixing cartel. I'm guessing a unified paywall
would trigger a lot of lawsuits from public interest groups, and maybe even
"The Authorities".

Second, even though it's "The Internet", and even in the USA it might not be
considered price-fixing for whatever unearthly reason a scaredy-cat judge
might come up with, I'd like to see the response. This would be a huge
incentive to create new, free or ad-supported sources of journalism, or at
least journalism-like content. Anyone with a Droid could potentially become a
reporter.

